# windows 8 Pro - Black Screen



## rdkkumar (Nov 2, 2012)

I have upgraded to Windows 8 Pro from Windows 7 on my Lenavo Ideapad S110. I had a screen resolution of 1024 x 600 and I changed it to 1024 x 768 through Hardware (Hkey) settings after installation.

Now, I'm unable to access any of the installed applications from Windows 8 (Metro). If I double click any of the installed applications, it opens up but it goes off to Black screen within few seconds and the computer restarts in few minutes. 

I'm not a techie guy, beyond not able to know what to do?

Any suggestions?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello rdkkumar and welcome to TSF,

I suggest you go into the registry and change the value back. If you made a registry backup, perhaps restoring it would be a good idea.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I agree might I also add to make sure you can roll back to windows 7. I dont want to start an argument or debate from what I have experienced with windows 8 and comments from industry experts windows 8 is the new ME.


----------



## rdkkumar (Nov 2, 2012)

I tried to change the value back to "0" now, I am back to square as my screen resolution is 1024 x 600. I'm not able to open any of the applications as it says to change my screen resolution. Any suggestions?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay, rdkkumar...

First order of business is to update your Graphics drivers.

You can get all of your updated Intel drivers from intel support.

32bit
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...1101&FamilyId=39&OSVersion=Windows+8,+32-bit*

64bit
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...1101&FamilyId=39&OSVersion=Windows+8,+64-bit*


----------



## rdkkumar (Nov 2, 2012)

Here it goes GZ...

I tried to update my Intel's display driver from their website and it says the driver is up to date and no further update is available for the OS.

I used their utility tool to perform the check automatically...

Am I missing something ... OR should I revert to Windows 7 as suggested by *greenbrucelee*....

Waiting for your reply


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Reverting back to Windows 7 is your prerogative. Only you can decide if that is what you want to do.

I did a little research on your laptop... 1024x600 is the native display resolution... 1024x768 is a 5:4 aspect ratio... Your netbook is widescreen.

Overview - Lenovo IdeaPad S110

In short, you are at the resolution that you are supposed to be at... Why do you want to change it?


----------



## rdkkumar (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes GZ, you're right. My ideapad is wide screen and has display of 1024 x 600. After upgrade I'm unable to access any of the applications of Windows 8 and got error message "Your screen resolution need to be changed to view the ..... blah blah" as such I changed the resolution to 1024 x 768 by accessing Hkey settings as I mentioned in the thread beginning.

I want to have Windows 8 but if there is no solution for this issue, I have no alternate except to roll back to windows 7.

???


----------

